# Angry Old Men



## Markw (May 24, 2011)

That is what this photo reminds me up.  This little guy looks so depressed to be alive.  And ontop of all of his misfortune, his right wing was broken!   Well, I quite like the dramatic values in this one.  I'd love to hear what you think.

1






Nikon D300s
Sigma 180mm F/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF Macro

Please Comment!
Mark


----------



## Davor (May 26, 2011)

Not that i like the dramatic effect but more of the contrast and color the came with it and i think it turned out, great!


----------



## PhotoTish (May 26, 2011)

Amazing to see these little insects close up.  Well captured :thumbup:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 26, 2011)

It's a fairly nice image but it does not convey what your text does. I don't see the broken wing. Maybe because I don't know enough about bugs but you can't expect your viewers to be experts. So the drama is not there for me.


----------



## Markw (May 26, 2011)

Of course you can't see the broken wing. I didn't take the photo for the broken wing. A fellow Macro photographer would know that the broken wing meant that he wasn't going to fly away..that I had a bit of time to play with him to get a shot. Its a rarity to find an insect willing to stay still long enough to take a successful shot. More times than not..the critter flys away. That was what the broken wing comment was supposed to be for..not that the drama was supposed to be about the wing. When I said dramatic values..I meant art values..as in light gradients and dramatic not as in drama..but as in expressed to a dramatic extent. So..dramatic values was meant to mean strong light gradients..or contrast. So, Davor got the right idea and I completely agree. Thank you.

Thanks for the comments!
Mark


----------

